# comfortably numb i got a ? for ya



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

12345


----------



## algernon (Jul 15, 2007)

Just to let ya know I used to take tegretol (and am still supposed to ) anyway I have taken both of those at the same time and and I am still here.. )))


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

May I ask why are you taking tegretol ?...i used to take it as a mood stabilizer.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

My psychiatrist prescribed it to me. He said he thinks i might have seizures going on in my brain.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Isnt he sending you for tests to confirm this first...rather than just chucking a pill at you on a whim?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't phucking know. I've done so many tests, tried so many pills, I don't even phucking know anymore. I'm just content with my oxy for now.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Cloverstone said:


> They are safe to take together Kenny. Check out this site if you're ever wondering about interactions with meds and/or supplements:
> 
> http://www.drugdigest.org/DD/Interactio ... 9,,00.html


thank you for the link cloverstone


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

They are safe to take together there isint any real significant interaction with carbamazepine and oxycodone. Carbamazepine may increase the drowsiness of opiates such as oxycodone but thats about it.

I hate to tell you this but all seizures occur in the brain  . The way they differ is in what part of the brain they originate in, what symptoms they cause and many other things.

Your doctor sounds like he does not have a clue and is just throwing pills at you to be honest. How the hell did your doc come up with the idea that you had epilepsy anyway? You have to have tests done before you are put on a med for epilepsy unless you have a obvious seizure such as a tonic- clonic (grand mal) seizure.

Is your doctor monitoring the level of tegretol in your blood? You need to have blood tests done to make sure your getting a therapeutic dose of the med and to make sure that the medication isint reaching toxic levels. Tegretol can cause organ damage if it goes toxic so you better be getting blood tests done.

Since you are also on klonopin you are now on 2 anti-convulsants. Klonopin is often used along with other meds to control epilepsy. But i don't know why your psychiatrist came up with "brain seizures" :roll:. i would definetely get a second opinion on that because it sounds like he just pulled that out of his ass.

Also try to limit your use of oxycodone. I know it's fun and may help your dp/dr somewhat but tolerance will rise eventually so you will need more of the drug to get the desired effects. The last thing you need is a opiate addiction where you need the stuff everyday just to function.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ya my doc is a phucking dumb-ass. I don't even really want to take the tegretol anymore if it can become toxic. I hate getting blood tests too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

kenny you may wanna get an EEG, or at least try too, they are most likely the best to rule out any seizures, i have no idea how ur doc would know ur having em unless he's with you 24/7, i could be wrong in this so anyone who knows more please feel free to correct me, but when i was going through the "not knowing what i had stage" i got an MRI and an EEG, its a fun test, they flash bright lights in your eyes


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

i've had both of those tests. both showed nothing was wrong.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

then to be honest i dont know wat the eff ur doc is talking about, tell him to shove it when he writes a new prescrip lol


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

A EEG will show if you have epilepsy. If you had that test done and nothing showed up then chances are you don't have it. Your doctor seems to be full of shit altogether "brain seizires" jeez :roll: . All seizures happen somewhere in the brain so who is he kidding.

You should ask your doctor what he bassed his theory that you where having brain seizures on. You really shouldnt be on carbamazepine unless you actually need to be on it. It's a old med and can be a harsh one but it's still used alot. It's very effective for epilepsy if the person can tolerate it.

But i seriously doubt you have epilepsy and i think your doctor is full of shit. Ask him for a explaination of why he came up with "brain seizures". You may also want to tell him that there are technically no such things as brain seizures if he still sticks to that diagnoses. All seizures are brain seizures :evil: .


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ya I stopped taking it because it wasn't doing any good anyways. Thanks guys.


----------

